# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Life would be simpler if I didnt...

## yeahyeahyeah

have to worry about hairloss.

I feel as though my hairloss is a ticking time bomb, and I have an expiry date due to it, otherwise I would be playing the field.

Anyone else feel this way?

----------


## clandestine

"Life would be simpler if.."

Better to worry about the things you can change, instead of the things which you can't. It's wasted effort. If you're doing all you can (on your terms) to fight your hair loss, then try not to put too much more worry into it.

Rather sure there's an paralytic patient out there saying "Life would be simpler if I had a functioning pair of legs", or something to that effect.

By the way, your hair is not that bad, and there are people who are younger, and much more bald than you. Try to enjoy what hair you have, mate. And stop using hair loss as an excuse not to do the things you want to do.

Cheers.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> "Life would be simpler if.."
> 
> Better to worry about the things you can change, instead of the things which you can't. It's wasted effort. If you're doing all you can (on your terms) to fight your hair loss, then try not to put too much more worry into it.
> 
> Rather sure there's an paralytic patient out there saying "Life would be simpler if I had a functioning pair of legs", or something to that effect.
> 
> By the way, your hair is not that bad, and there are people who are younger, and much more bald than you. Try to enjoy what hair you have, mate. And stop using hair loss as an excuse not to do the things you want to do.
> 
> Cheers.


 Yeah you are right, I have a good set of hair given my age - 27. 

The worst thing for early norwoods I guess, is not knowing how and when it will progress.

I am not on fin, just keto atm, I am hoping it will be stable by the time histogen comes out.

At the same time - if I didnt have to worry about it at all, it would be a load of my mind.

----------


## clandestine

> Yeah you are right, I have a good set of hair given my age - 27. 
> 
> The worst thing for early norwoods I guess, is not knowing how and when it will progress.
> 
> I am not on fin, just keto atm, I am hoping it will be stable by the time histogen comes out.
> 
> At the same time - if I didnt have to worry about it at all, it would be a load of my mind.


 Understood. Also, you don't have to worry about it at all. While we may be reluctant to admit it, we're all to some degree making a conscious choice to worry about our hair (lack thereof).

When mental faculties are unconscious, they express themselves as habits. As soon as you bring a thought to conscious attention, it becomes a choice. By this rationale, you can choose not to worry. Simple. Not easily done for most, perhaps, but it is indeed simple.

Cheers.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Understood. Also, you don't have to worry about it at all. While we may be reluctant to admit it, we're all to some degree making a conscious choice to worry about our hair (lack thereof).
> 
> When mental faculties are unconscious, they express themselves as habits. As soon as you bring a thought to conscious attention, it becomes a choice. By this rationale, you can choose not to worry. Simple. Not easily done for most, perhaps, but it is indeed simple.
> 
> Cheers.


 Given my level of hairloss - do you think I will be able to hold out by the time new treatments come out?

----------


## clandestine

> Given my level of hairloss - do you think I will be able to hold out by the time new treatments come out?


 Obviously I can't say for sure, as I (or anyone else) have no idea when new treatments will come out. But given your age, and having seen pictures of your hair before, I would think you're in a pretty good position as your progression seems slow.

Tough to say, though. Some people can lose all their hair in the span of a couple years. Truthfully, you know your progression better than anyone else.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Obviously I can't say for sure, as I (or anyone else) have no idea when new treatments will come out. But given your age, and having seen pictures of your hair before, I would think you're in a pretty good position as your progression seems slow.
> 
> Tough to say, though. Some people can lose all their hair in the span of a couple years. Truthfully, you know your progression better than anyone else.


 I have no thinning and quite thick hair, just receeded temples.

My older brother who is a year older, has the same HL pattern, but is showing no signs of thinning. His recession is not bad either - NW2.

Hopefully, mine stays relatively the same for as long as possible.

I wish fin was a safer drug; would take it if it was.

----------


## clarence

Consider one benefit. You would be a complete asshole in the heights of your vanity, if you would have escaped hair loss. I was. An asshole, complete with a massive appetite for condescension. Wow. Of course I would rather just remain an asshole than lose hair, even if that means hating myself and loving my hair.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Consider one benefit. You would be a complete asshole in the heights of your vanity, if you would have escaped hair loss. I was. An asshole, complete with a massive appetite for condescension. Wow. Of course I would rather just remain an asshole than lose hair, even if that means hating myself and loving my hair.


 well i would use that confidence to excel hard in my career and get women, hardly a bad thing.

----------


## BigThinker

> I have no thinning and quite thick hair, just receeded temples.
> 
> My older brother who is a year older, has the same HL pattern, but is showing no signs of thinning. His recession is not bad either - NW2.
> 
> Hopefully, mine stays relatively the same for as long as possible.
> 
> I wish fin was a safer drug; would take it if it was.


 I feel like I'm in a position similar to yours - both hair loss and lack of treatment wise.  I just feel like if I don't address it NOW I'll cross into the extremely displeased zone.  One month till dermatology appointment seems like eternity away.

Do you really feel fin's sides are enough to keep you from it?  I'm thinking about ordering it when I figure out where from, and how to taper it safely to keep me sound of mind for a month.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I feel like I'm in a position similar to yours - both hair loss and lack of treatment wise.  I just feel like if I don't address it NOW I'll cross into the extremely displeased zone.  One month till dermatology appointment seems like eternity away.
> 
> Do you really feel fin's sides are enough to keep you from it?  I'm thinking about ordering it when I figure out where from, and how to taper it safely to keep me sound of mind for a month.


 Taking fin is an extremely personal decision.

Personally, for me, messing with my hormones is not really an option, given the slow rate of hairloss and the future treatments in the pipeline.

If I were you, I will hold out till the end of October - when histogen release their phase 1/2 report

----------


## VictimOfDHT

> If I were you, I will hold out till the end of October - when histogen release their phase 1/2 report


 
If he does that, he might as well hold out until the end of the century. 

Dude, don't wait for anything because NOTHING is going to be coming out soon. If you're thinking about doing something, then just DO it NOW.

Take Fin and see if it does anything (good or bad) and DON'T listen to what people tell you. It's the worst thing you could do.

----------


## clandestine

> I know what you mean.
> 
> I'm in *full on hibernation* right now working out dental and cosmetic procedures, meeting gym goals, and eventually my HT.
> 
> I refuse to date anyone until I achieve all of these. I just don't want to get involved until I'm as *physically perfect* as I can be - at the very least concerning just my non-gym goals since I'm already in decent shape.
> 
> ----
> 
> But man, fin is a safe drug. Look up the side effect incidence rates on some common cold medications and compare that to fin. The sides on fin were like two percent above the placebo. If anything taper on slowly and if you get sides, continue on for a few months and see how it goes. If all else fails then stop. The chances of getting something permanent are so incredibly low.
> ...


 ur fukked lol

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> If he does that, he might as well hold out until the end of the century. 
> 
> Dude, don't wait for anything because NOTHING is going to be coming out soon. If you're thinking about doing something, then just DO it NOW.
> 
> Take Fin and see if it does anything (good or bad) and DON'T listen to what people tell you. It's the worst thing you could do.


 Well histogen are going to release an update by the end of this month.

You are being too pessimistic.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I know what you mean.
> 
> I'm in *full on hibernation* right now working out dental and cosmetic procedures, meeting gym goals, and eventually my HT.
> 
> I refuse to date anyone until I achieve all of these. I just don't want to get involved until I'm as *physically perfect* as I can be - at the very least concerning just my non-gym goals since I'm already in decent shape.
> 
> ----
> 
> But man, fin is a safe drug. Look up the side effect incidence rates on some common cold medications and compare that to fin. The sides on fin were like two percent above the placebo. If anything taper on slowly and if you get sides, continue on for a few months and see how it goes. If all else fails then stop. The chances of getting something permanent are so incredibly low.
> ...


 When you get your dental work done and your jaw is broken, you will realise how much BS half that shit is. As you are living life to be accepted by girls.

My jaw is currently broken, although i care about my hairloss - its calmed down a lot since the operation.

----------


## BigThinker

> When you get your dental work done and your jaw is broken, you will realise how much BS half that shit is. As you are living life to be accepted by girls.
> 
> My jaw is currently broken, although i care about my hairloss - its calmed down a lot since the operation.


 Glad I was blessed with damn near perfect teeth and a naturally agreeable build.  Just this pesky hair loss to worry about for now,

----------

